# Diesel cars and low miles



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I know it's not a motorhome topic but this is the closest section I found.

Is it still the case that diesel cars don't like doing few miles?
Is it the particulate filter (or summat) that clogs up if it doesn't get to a certain temperature on a regular basis?
Does this still happen on the latest generation of diesel engines?
We are looking for a new motor but hardly do any miles (mostly town stuff) should we avoid getting a diesel powered car?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Purchased my first 'sensible' car about 24 months ago.
It's a very modern 1.6 Ltr diesel which was preferred over petrol in case we revert to a caravan in due course.
Like you I thought long and hard and researched about the same question.
The car....it has done under 5000miles each year.
Does two or four journeys nearly every day of under 1 mile.
Does a 12 mile round trip most weeks.
Does a 30 mile round trip most fortnights.


I should give it an occasional thrash to clear things....but don't!
Averages 60+ MPG on the runs but the overall MPG can be as low as 40+ on each tank full!


HTH:wink2::grin2:


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

in your situation I'd avoid diesel and go for a small petrol engine, maybe a 1 litre turbo or 1400-1600 n/a.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you hardly do any miles and its mostly around town then most would say get a petrol, especially with the bad publicity at the moment with diesels.


Myself, having ran various filling stations in the past, just can't ge my head around getting a petrol.


I have witnessed the devastation that petrol can cause if there is a source of ignition.


Paul.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> in your situation I'd avoid diesel and go for a small petrol engine, maybe a 1 litre turbo or 1400-1600 n/a.


I had a test drive in a Fiesta 1 litre Ecoboost (3 cylinder turbo). It felt like a 1600 at least. Very impressed.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Modern diesels are ok but need a good longish drive so it can do a regeneration at least once a month. Pottering round town will do it no good at all in the long run. I would get a Petrol and stay away from the three cylinder engines. Get a basic car if you can without Stop Start and all the trimmings.

Dill


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Our Kia sportwagen is great but the stop start is not fit for purpose and just does not work.

Just dont be afraid to give your car a little beans now and then to clean the filter.

All the best. 

Alex...


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem with Euro5+ engines as if car is not driven eg on Motorways the particulate filter is put through a cleaning cycle where neat fuel is burnt in the filter to clean it.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Both petrol and diesel have their plus and minus points.
Personally, for a small knocking around town car I would choose petrol but for a larger car used for regular longer journeys a diesel would be a better choice.
These days a small car can provide as much space inside as a larger car but maybe not so much comfort for long trips. Fuel costs for shorter trips isn't much different for petrol or diesel but on longer journeys a diesel will be cheaper.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

At one time diesels were a lot more reliable and a lot more economical than petrol, however things have changed in recent years. 
Diesels have become very complex and are now often unreliable whereas petrol engines, mainly because of electronics, have become very reliable and a lot more economical.

We have a 1.4 petrol Honda Jazz and a 2.2 diesel Honda CRV and they both produce similar economy figures for similar performance and space. Although I haven't had any problems with either I know, from doing a lot of reading, that the Jazz will go on for ever and I can expect mechanical issues with the CRV diesel engine.

Although I have been running diesel cars for more than 20 years I think my next car will be petrol as the writing is on the wall for the diesel engine especially as a longer term investment. I'm sure that in the next few years, again from reading, they WILL do one or all of the following to diesel owners. Raise fuel duty, raise road tax, restrict their use in inner cities.

The only case that I can see for buying a diesel car is that it is a bargain and then only if it to be kept for a couple of year.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My opinion is that unless you are needing a diesel engined vehicle for working high mileage, stick with petrol for a car, especially a personal low mileage user.


cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another vote for a petrol car for the use you envisage, the Ford eco boost engines really are something special, loads of grunt from what is basically a lawnmower engine!!

Andy


----------

